# screwed by your job?!



## Chicago Chad (Jan 6, 2014)

So I have held a sales position for the last 2 years at a company that I will not name. We recently went through merger and things have been stressful. I recd a new compensation/commission plan just before the merger. As I looked at my paycheck today I realized that they did not honor their previous agreement.

I also took a new position in the company and this payout was part of that deal. Is there anything I can do on my end to hold their feet to the fire???

If anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate it! I believe I haven't gotten screwed.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2014)

I hate to play the Devil but did you sign up for the plan? I assume you did. Go back and show your accounting/HR that you are not getting the correct compensation. See what they say. If there is a problem, then start ballistic action!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 6, 2014)

They offered the comp plan prior to the merger and I accepted the new position under the new plan. The HR staff also changed with the merger. The screwed up thing is that none of the employees, myself included, have met the new owners or their staff although we share an office.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2014)

Not really a way to work or cooperate. i would send a message to the HR people and cc the boss that at least an introduction should be made.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 6, 2014)

I did and no response all day.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2014)

Sounds like you (and possibly the old staff) are being mushroomed, (covered in $#!T and kept in the dark). Hopefully you have in writing what you are supposed to be getting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2014)

I agree with Eric. May be time to see a lawyer.


----------



## 2Toned (Jan 6, 2014)

I've 23 yrs in exec recruitment and I've just about seen it all. IMO ur new master exhibits the arrogance & hubris of a feudal overlord and has no REAL interest in his "chattels." 

Do as Dot suggests, seek legal advice and fast!


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 6, 2014)

I wouldn't have cc'd the boss. You don't want to start stepping on people's feet just yet. Call the payroll people. It could have just been a payroll error on their part, it happens.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2014)

I didn't mean about that matter and anyway; why shouldn't the boss know?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 7, 2014)

With all the levels of management it is nearly impossible to not step on toes, especially with new ownership. After the third mention they admitted partial fault but the rest they have not accepted responsibility for. Needless to say my resume is prepped and a change would be beneficial.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2014)

Sucks.


----------



## ZWUM (Jan 8, 2014)

Good luck! Mergers can be nasty. 


-Zach


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 8, 2014)

It has been stressful. Thankfully we have reached a resolution.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2014)

Hope it is favorable to you.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 9, 2014)

It is Dot. Thank you. They gave in and admitted fault after challenging them. We should all see a 45% increase in pay.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2014)

Holy smoke! Your fellow benefactors should be lunching you for a month!!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 9, 2014)

The really insulting part is only one person thanked me. None of them noticed or really seemed to care. Sort of a Twilight Zone type of moment.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2014)

Crazy! a 45% increase!!? Their kids should be thanking you.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 9, 2014)

The problem is they are kids. Or at least act like it.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2014)

Tell the accountant that you won't say anything if they cut some of the others' increases to keep in company coffers if they siphon off a part the others' increases to your account !


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> The problem is they are kids. Or at least act like it.





NYEric said:


> Tell the accountant that you won't say anything if they cut some of the others' increases to keep in company coffers if they siphon off a part the others' increases to your account !


They probably wouldn't notice...

Congrats to you, Chad. I want you on my team!


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm glad there was a happy outcome for you!


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I didn't mean about that matter and anyway; why shouldn't the boss know?



I must have misread something. I bring it up because the last place I worked for threaten to fire me for not following chain-of-command and tried to punish me. I quit! I just don't want to see anyone lose their job.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2014)

If it involves your pay you have the right to contact the boss; and if you're fired for that a decent lawyer could probably win your lawsuit.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree Eric, but they make it so difficult to challenge them most of the time that it is a huge hassle and when you do you always jeopardize your job. I think that any worker who stands up for themselves is a threat these days. There are too many people willing to work for less so I am always replaceable. 

Thanks for the concern. I appreciate it. It makes me realize I may be better suited elsewhere this year. 

Once things like this happen, it paves the way for future occurrences.


----------

